# Top tether child restraints for older nissan sentra



## burnt (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 1997 Nissan Sentra (B14) and just bought a car seat that recommends using a top tether. Mine doesn't have one, but I've found sparse info on the web suggesting that one can possibly be installed. Has anyone have any experience with this or heard of anyone having this done?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

If it's not factory installed in the car, I wouldn't attempt to install one yourself. The car wasn't built for it, and if installed incorrectly or not tied into proper strenght points, it could end up being more dangerous.


----------



## burnt (Nov 23, 2010)

I found the answer to my question in my manual. On pages 2-34, 2-35, there are instructions for installing a top tether bracket. The part number is 88894-89900. I got mine at the local Nissan dealer for $20.

I would only recommend when punching the hole to the rear shelf (see step 1 on pg 2-35), that you use a sharp tool like an awl instead of using the bolt itself. Threading the bolt from underneath doesn't work that well and I almost stripped the threads from tightening it too much.

Another thing to watch out for is if you are installing your car seat in the center position, then you may have to temporarily move the trunk springs out of the way to get access to the bolt hole from the trunk side. I broke the plastic piece that holds the springs while moving the springs in and out. Trunk seems to work fine without it though.


----------

